# Training livestock guardian dogs?



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> I've read online that LGDs cluster into two groups: Friendly and mellow vs protective and territorial. Do others experience as well? Kit is a silly overly friendly goofball like Lucky except more confident and willful. I am very thankful to have Lucky as her role model. He has been such a positive influence on her.


You're lucky that Kit is of the friendly mellow kind that was bred as a pet.

From my limited understanding dogs that guard sheep are normally taken as very young puppies and left with the sheep and raised with the sheep - and not with people. Their bond is to the sheep that they guard, not so much to the shepherd.


----------

